# will an external 2.5 sata drive adapter work on 3.5?



## keakar (May 8, 2016)

I see no reason its not the same, but they don't say anything anywhere on these things about using them on a 3.5" sata drive, so I must ask 

most say they work on ssd or regular 2.5" drives so im assuming regular 3.5" sata drives power demands and connections are no different but I figured you guys would know for sure if there is any problem buying one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._2.0_Adapter_Cable-_-9SIA67038S7259-_-Product
to use for a spare sata drive I want to use for external storage and data transfers


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2016)

no
power is different. if it powers 3.5 drives it will say

Look at it like this...a plug for a TV might look the same as a pkug for a lamp.they both have two prongs and a ground depending on your country. But they draw WILDLY different amounts of power to operate.


----------



## okidna (May 8, 2016)

As far as I know, it will work with 2.5" drives (SSD or HDD) because most of 2.5" drives run with just +5v (either coming from your power supply or USB ports via external cable/case), meanwhile the 3.5" drives need +12v which no USB port can't provide.

However with the newest USB Power Delivery specification, certain USB type (I think type-C and  3.1) can provide up to 100 W (up to 20 V with up to 5 A current).


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2016)

USB only provides +5v, most mechanical 3.5" drives require +12v as well, so no, it probably won't work.


----------



## Brusfantomet (May 8, 2016)

S-ata 2.5" and 3.5" connectors are the same, but 3.5 drives usually use 12V where a 2.5 drive draws on 5V, IF it has a 5V to 12V converter OR the 3.5 drive in question works with only 5V then it will, probably. IF not then no, it will not.


----------



## keakar (May 8, 2016)

ok thanks guys, I kinda figured there was something I was missing and 2.5 drives only running on 5v was something I didn't think about


----------

